# Wood Burning Fireplace - In commercial buildings



## indyarchyguy (Feb 1, 2021)

Recently I have been getting inundated with the question on having an open, wood-burning fireplace in a commercial occupancy. These have been popping up in many different locations. Most of them occur in the Assembly areas of a B-Occupancy (e.g. break rooms, team gathering spaces, a bar/restaurant, etc.). I have some AHJ's who say absolutely not, they need to provide an UL rated insert. However, there are several micro-breweries, etc. that have them and frankly it is getting confusing. We are on an amended version of the 2012 IFC and IBC still. I see where it provides the requirements for fireplaces, but I had always assumed (possibly my issue), this was mainly for R-Occupancies. Any help is much appreciated. I do have calls into AHJ on their thoughts, but if there is something else I am missing, I am grateful for the input...and perhaps making a smarter me.


----------



## cda (Feb 1, 2021)

Sounds like the ahj is missing it.

Unless they can give you a code section saying NO,,,

It is allowed.

As you say, see them in different occupancy types


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 1, 2021)

I can see possible dangers, but if there is no code section to point to then I think it comes down to a conversation with he AHJ. I think my major sticking point would come down to safety of people with guards and the such.


----------



## Robert (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm going to be looking into this soon also, but here the Green Code and/or Energy Code may come into play.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 2, 2021)

I don't see any restrictions in IBC 2111.  It's possible that it's a fire code issue; I remember a few years ago it banned Christmas trees in churches because they are an assembly occupancy.  I see restrictions on residential fireplaces in IECC R402, but don't see anything in CE402 regarding fireplaces in commercial buildings.


----------



## rogerpa (Mar 27, 2021)

See IBC Chapter 21.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 29, 2021)

Sometimes it is an air quality issue through local zoning codes/Health Department that prohibit wood burning fireplaces 






						Woodstoves in Missoula County | Missoula County, MT
					

Solid fuel burning devices such as woodstoves and fireplaces are the primary source of winter air pollution throughout Missoula County. In order to clean up the air and protect residents' health, the Missoula City-County Health Department has implemented rules about which devices may be...



					www.missoulacounty.us


----------



## Yikes (Mar 30, 2021)

rogerpa said:


> See IBC Chapter 21.


IBC 2111 for masonry fireplaces.  Nothing I'm aware of in the IBC or IFC that treats commercial fireplaces differently than residential fireplaces in new construction.
Some prohibitions will relate to environmental impacts (which could apply equally to commercial or residential), or may relate to older, pre-existing, nonconforming structures.  We had an older church in our town that was entirely wood-framed, non-rated, no sprinklers.  The fire marshal allowed limited liturgical candles up-front, but asked the church to not distribute candles to the congregation inside (think midnight Christmas eve service), or to put candles in wreath displays, etc.


----------

